# Horse Manip critiques



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everyone! I play a super cool sim game called "equiverse" and I was wondering (if you have any experience in manipulations and photoshop) so please critique some of my images! Here we go:


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

I will also take customs if you want however it MUST be one of your own pictures (for copywrite reasons) I can find background stock and such but again, the picture of the horse must be your own picture


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooooh!! NICE work!! if you want to make on of Denny I wouldn't complain  I would love one!!
Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, im impressed. Your work is amazing. Wanna try something for me?  The roan is roanieroll: i didnt name him) and the brown one is bubbles


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would LOVE one too! They are GREAT! Nice work!!
This is Penny Lane a quarter horse mare


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

7, 9 and 10 are really good. They blend VERY good. You need to work a little on that. Matching the background to the horse....by that I mean the contrast, brightness and colors. Compare for instance 1 and 7. 

I was going to manip this one tonight but my software keeps closing on me. Can you do it for me?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW! Those are the best I have ever seen, and I have seen a lot of them. Would you mind doing one for me? 

























I hope those pictures are OK!

xoxo
EWB&Bear


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you make me a picture of my Romeo please??









Thank you so much!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i would love one, the pony is called Bubbles











thank you


----------

